# how high if you smoke it wet



## ricktxv (Jul 14, 2008)

if you have no weed and you smoke your green stuff does it still get you as high? say just harvested weed....like a day old...


----------



## wakebud77 (Jul 14, 2008)

it might depending on the strain(ive heard you can) but you woul dbe better off drying/curing for two weeks then just smoking. It allows for the cholorophyll to break down and give it a stronger better taste/ and also more cannabanoids(sp?) to devlop. It would be like drinking just made wine vs drinking long aged wine. I would say at least wait and dry it out in a dark place other wise you are getting more wasted bud.


----------



## Tater (Jul 14, 2008)

No the heads of the trichs need to dry out, iirc if the head of the trich dosen't dry out the thc molecule won't be activated or some such thing.  If you quick dry it in an oven and keep the heat under 175 you could smoke it with better results.  But slow curing is the best.  Water cures take as little as 7 days and greatly increase the quality of your smoke.


----------



## imager777 (Jul 18, 2008)

I smoke fresh wet bud all the time.  It still gets me high.  I'm not contradicting all the good advice you're getting here.  I'm just saying it'll still do the trick for you.  I've never compared wet to dry; so I can't say how much and if there even is a difference.  

I don't do much in the way of quick drying anymore.  At most, I may throw some of the bud in the microwave to help get the kindling started.  The rest of the bud goes on the bottom of a bowl.   After  a few bong hits, the bottom is usually dry enough to continue lighting normally.  I guess it's quick dry in a bong.  You have to hit it slowly at first, keeping the flame away so you don't just burn it up.  It's really not that big a deal.

In any case, I still usually try to let it dry for at least a day or two before smoking.  There are occassions where it comes straight from the plant though.


----------



## MysticMan84 (Jul 31, 2008)

One time I had bought some weed that wasn't dried & I used a hair dryer on the lowest setting on it. It dried it really well & improved the bud by a lot. Before this people tried to dry some of the same bud using ovens, etc. but it all sucked & didn't work but my hair dryer worked really well.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey man by now you probably died and cured that how is it?


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 1, 2008)

Get yourself a vaporizer. You smoke fresh bud,freshly clipped, out of that and it will work GREAT. Trust me, done it many times. Its tough to smoke out of anything else, but a high temp vap does the trick every time.


----------



## ricktxv (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks everybody for all the help...what i found was  the more it dried out...the better the high got........could not wait! now  smokeing leaves...owell better than nothing...


----------



## MysticMan84 (Aug 2, 2008)

All I know is that the time I received buds that were totally wet & undried when I used the hair dryer on them they came out perfect. I did it with them in the bag for some reason, but on the low setting so the bag didn't melt. But the herb came out super dense & not fucked up at all, like it had been drying out for weeks. Everything else like using microwaves, ovens, etc. sucked & did nothing. When I grow I will definately use a hair dryer on any buds I want to smoke right away.


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 2, 2008)

Exactly 35 feet high.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 3, 2008)

dried slow is the best method to break down the chloraphyl and set up the chemical structure of the THC thats why quick dryed bud smells like hay its the chloraphyl if you need to smoke i take a piece off the plant and put it on top off my cable box i feel for the hottest spot and set it down 24h later its dried enough that it will get you alot higher than not quick drying it


----------



## bznuts (Aug 3, 2008)

ricktxv said:
			
		

> if you have no weed and you smoke your green stuff does it still get you as high? say just harvested weed....like a day old...


man it was a trip.

the other day i was foolin around in the garden and as i was petting my c99 x st 's(clones). they came from indoors a few months back, and they put on some lil nugs already. 

they smelled sooooo damn good (cotton cany smell) that i snatched up a lil nugget and let it sit for a couple hours. still wet, i blazed it via a huge bong rip.

had to hold the flame a lil longer but it gave me a _wierd_ _super high_, like the high you got when you were twelve years old. 

now this may be due to the fact that the c99 are known to provide an extremly upper type high, but it was "just harvested weed....like a day old...", and i was lit.:woohoo:


----------

